# Ατύμυλος



## Aelialicinia

Ατύμυλος

Can anyone help?  Is it related to 
μυλος?  Possibly...


----------



## forever_young

Could it be the word ''Αντίμηλος'' ? That's a greek island


----------



## Aelialicinia

NO - I already checked on that.  I can tell you that it is an 
"archaic" term used by Anatolian Hellenes/Romoio  - and was found in a town called Fulazik, which was ethnically cleansed in 1920-21.


----------



## forever_young

Only thing that i can think of is the word ''Άτι'' which means ''horse'' and together with the word ''μυλος'' , horse-mill. Other than that i don't know :-/


----------



## Aelialicinia

Ati?  I thought the ancient Greek for horse was Ippos...please verify. Thanks!


----------



## forever_young

Yes both words are correct. You can find the word ´Ατι mostly in literature i think


----------



## ireney

I only found one web page referring to "Ατύμυλο" as a neuter. "'Ατι" I'm afraid cannot be part of the word since there would be no good explanation for turning the iota into an upsilon.

I'm afraid I cannot help you with the actual meaning of the word though, doesn't ring any bells.


----------



## winegrower

I found this article (probably the one in question) where the word Ατύμυλο is indeed in neuter. According to this page, it would be the name of an antique byzantine town and it doesn't necessarily have a meaning.


----------



## Aelialicinia

Thank YOU all!!  Well this is the exact context of the word!    So what do you mean in "neuter"?  Does it make sense that it is a Byzantine town which was then called Fulazik  before its destruction?  Just a toponym right?  Nothing to do with milos - mill - etc.


----------



## forever_young

Neuter means the word is neither masculine nor feminine, it is written ''Ατυμυλο" without the "σ". I don't see in this part of the text anything about old byzantine town, i don't know if it's refered somewhere else. It does make it clear that it was found in this place though.

Now i may be going too far saying this but is there a chance that the word is connected with the latin "tumulus" which means a burial mound? I'm actually also curious to know


----------



## Aelialicinia

Ατυμυλος κοντα στο Φουλαζικ - ενα κατεστραμενο μερος στην μικρα Ασια... το σημαινει ΑτυΜυλος? 
Μυλος ειναι Mill--- αλα το "ατυ"?    Τι ειναι?  Many thanks.


----------



## Acestor

Ατύμυλος

According to this older thread, it is actually neuter, *Ατύμυλο*, and it is a place name for which no history or etymology seems to have been found.


----------



## Aelialicinia

Acestor said:


> Ατύμυλος
> 
> According to this older thread, it is actually neuter, *Ατύμυλο*, and it is a place name for which no history or etymology seems to have been found.


I realize that but I thought maybe somebody might have found a source    What about just *Ατύ ??   *


----------



## Acestor

Sorry, I'd never risk an etymology with so little evidence. Let's wait another six years.


----------



## Aelialicinia

Acestor said:


> Sorry, I'd never risk an etymology with so little evidence. Let's wait another six years.


Well we do not have another 6 years ... it is important enough for me --it  was a place in Asia Minor before it was  completely destroyed by Turks in  1920-21.


----------



## ireney

Moderator's note: Threads merged


----------



## sotos

Probably is a non-Greek name. Don't look for greek etymology or meaning.


----------



## diamanti

Πιθανό να σχετίζεται με το βουνό _Τμώλος, _(Tmolus, Tmulus, Timulus στα λατινικά) που κυριαρχεί εκεί. Ο _Άτυς_ επίσης λατρεύτηκε σε αυτά τα μέρη.


----------



## Fulazik41

Κάθομαι τώρα στην κυβέρνηση και υπάρχει ο τόπος που θέλετε εδώ μπορείτε να έρθετε και να επισκεφθείτε όποτε θέλετε


----------



## sotos

Without the initial a-, looks like hellenized _tumulus_ (hill).


----------

